

Purple Planet Royalty Free Music - jsingleton
http://www.purple-planet.com

======
MichaelApproved
Just a reminder that "free" isn't an actual license. Always look for a license
when using content. Here is what they expect when you use their free music

> _All the music on this site can be downloaded instantly and used free of
> charge for all kinds of projects in exchange for a link to our site._

> _Non-attribution licences[sic] are available at just $8 for up to five
> tracks._

It's still an awesome resource to have but it's important to look for the
details of the license.

BTW, here's another great resource provided by YouTube
[https://www.youtube.com/audiolibrary/music](https://www.youtube.com/audiolibrary/music)

Many of the resources there are free to use without any strings (for any
project, not just YouTube) others are ad supported. Where's the license? Good
question. I've never been able to find it. Closest I came was their blog post
announcing the original 150 tracks.
[http://youtubecreator.blogspot.com/2013/09/free-music-for-
yo...](http://youtubecreator.blogspot.com/2013/09/free-music-for-your-youtube-
videos.html)

~~~
Rexxar
The terms and condition of "YouTube Audio Library" seems to be in a video
(??!!)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9eO9zrZAN0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9eO9zrZAN0)

~~~
Nzen
Use is subject to youtube terms of service.
[https://www.youtube.com/t/terms](https://www.youtube.com/t/terms)

Music is intended for videos and content you create. You agree not to make the
music available separate from content you've created. You agree not to use
them in connection with illegal content.

------
chriswwweb
You could also upload your music to jamendo.com and use their
licensing.jamendo.com service to get more income and visibility.

~~~
laurentoget
i do not understand why jamendo does not get more attention. it feels to me
like they have found a sweet spot in the music distribution platform
landscape.

~~~
brianclements
I think this is a classic problem with alternate music platforms in the
Internet age. With all the services based around and using the prevailing
media industry (Pandora, Spotify, iTunes), which all happen to be "good
enough" to the average user, how does one convince said user to try alternate
methods/services and alternate artists? I think it's a very hard line to try
and encourage the populace to cross themselves if they don't already want to
do it. It involves a bit of a genuine philosophical stance on how artists
should get paid and how distribution should work and most people just don't
care that much to look into it.

------
Raphmedia
For those looking for sources of royalty free music, I strongly recommend
Kevin MacLeod's [http://incompetech.com/music/royalty-
free/collections.php](http://incompetech.com/music/royalty-
free/collections.php)

------
loblollyboy
Watching my roommate's cat do stuff while listening to these tracks - pretty
entertaining stuff

